# Drunk Suburb Girls



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

It was 2:00 AM, just dropped off a really tipsy guy in a suburb of Fort Worth. I am contending logging off, since I do live in Dallas over 40 miles away and at this rate, I could end up anywhere. I pump gas ($2.09/gal! I can't pass this up!) and forgot to log out so I get a ping back to the bar where I picked up Mr. Tipsy.

First issue, the requestor is not outside. I wait my routine 0:04:30 before calling, it's a lady, says she can't see me (I'm the only car with my headlights off flashing my 4-ways; seriously?!) I again calmly explain what my car looks like, flash the high beams, and she goes back in the place, and brings out three more ladies. Oh. God. Why?

The whole way, they are the proverbial annoying drunks (minus the requestor, who is in the front seat mothering the three ladies in the back and apologizing), talking about stupid stuff, asking stupid questions one over the other, and they decide they all want Whataburger. (I hate drive-thru riders - it wastes my time and with the fare cuts, the waiting is basically free). While we are waiting for the line to move, she kept saying how sorry she was, how nice and brave I am to endure this, and said she would tip for my stress. I just smiled and said, "oh, neat." (I've said this before, but PAX who say they will tip actually tip 0% of the time)

The requestor/front rider sticks a fry in my mouth; I politely decline and back away and just pretend to extra focus on the road. She decides to get dropped off first. I'm stuck in the car now with the three others and have to curbside drop them off. After an agonizing 20 minutes of acting like SuperShuttle (remember, they're drunk and their sense of direction in this subdivision with multiple cul-de-sacs, dead ends, and streets that loop back to the main road, it was hell). Oh, and she didn't tip.

The whole thing was a $15.00 (pre-UberTaxesAndFees), 52-minute hellish affair. They also didn't tip.

And to make matters worse... I didn't notice one forgot their iPhone (in one of my seatback pockets) until the next morning when I performed my daily clean. So guess who had to drive back the 45 miles back to Suburbia?

Thanks, Uber!


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I remember my first day...


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, typical Saturday night  

If a pax leaves something behind in your car, you don't have to drive 45 miles to get it to them. You can tell them when and where to meet you at a time and place convenient to you. Make them drive the 45 miles. You're doing them the favor. You could easily have thrown it out or dropped it at the nearest police station lost & found.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> It was 2:00 AM, just dropped off a really tipsy guy in a suburb of Fort Worth. I am contending logging off, since I do live in Dallas over 40 miles away and at this rate, I could end up anywhere. I pump gas ($2.09/gal! I can't pass this up!) and forgot to log out so I get a ping back to the bar where I picked up Mr. Tipsy.
> 
> First issue, the requestor is not outside. I wait my routine 0:04:30 before calling, it's a lady, says she can't see me (I'm the only car with my headlights off flashing my 4-ways; seriously?!) I again calmly explain what my car looks like, flash the high beams, and she goes back in the place, and brings out three more ladies. Oh. God. Why?
> 
> ...


what phone? you didnt see a phone...

why waste your time.. give it to the office, the cops, or... what phone?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver Someone here needs an alphabet lesson!!!! 



UberMeansSuper said:


> ....
> 
> And to make matters worse... I didn't notice one forgot their iPhone (in one of my seatback pockets) until the next morning when I performed my daily clean. So guess who had to drive back the 45 miles back to Suburbia?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Desert Driver Someone here needs an alphabet lesson!!!!


ABC, bay-beee!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> ABC, bay-beee!


lol at least educate me on the inside-joke!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Should a asked, Are any of you girls Lesbians? Could a had free porn in the back seat.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Should a asked, Are any of you girls Lesbians? Could a had free porn in the back seat.


During the Dallas EXXXOTICA, I did give a ride to three adult actresses who were in town. It was rather cool! They were nice! They didn't tip, though.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh they tipped... check seat cushions with high powered optical device for movement.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> lol at least educate me on the inside-joke!


As IC's we need to live by the motto - ABC. ABC means Always Be Compensated. Which is why, for example, I have to charge the pax when I have to return personal items left behind. As IC's, we cannot afford to give away our time. Remember, when you're an IC, _no one's_ time is more valuable than yours. _No one's_.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

poopy said:


> Oh they tipped... check seat cushions with high powered optical device for movement.


I CSI Miami'd the hell out of the back seat.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I didn't notice one forgot their iPhone (in one of my seatback pockets) until the next morning when I performed my daily clean. So guess who had to drive back the 45 miles back to Suburbia?


If you're that far away, report it to Uber, let the pax contact you and tell them you'll be happy to drive the item back to them... just have them open the Uber app, move the pin to YOUR location, and request a ride.
A.B.C. (when it matters)


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

ALWAYS contact Uber, reference an item left behind, because their policy is you return it for free, and if you don't, you can be deactivated.
So it's in your best interest to make sure that Uber documents that you DO have that item.

Wait. What..?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-10-for-lost-item.15588/

Good thread on the topic of lost items.
Uber''s position is "You're Car, Your Fare, Your Problem"

Uber's position (agree or disagree, it is a defenisble position) - 
*Part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something is left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way.*

Fuzzyelvis says:
_Translation it's your job (not their's) to keep track of pax belongings and return them if you f*** up and miss something_.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I refuse to incur the cost of returning items. As an IC, if I did not create the problem, I surely get to charge for my time if I solve the problem. But that's just good business.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-10-for-lost-item.15588/
> 
> Good thread on the topic of lost items.
> Uber''s position is "You're Car, Your Fare, Your Problem"
> ...


Yeah, Uber has replied with that bolded part before when I report lost items.

I did look after all had left. I stopped to get coffee right after all 4 PAX had been dropped off for the 40 mile trip home. But the iPhone had lodged itself between the two seat cushions that it wasn't visible easily even with the light at the gas station.

I do check my vehicle after each PAX for items and damage so I can always report it, but this time, I don't know how Drunk Lady #3 managed to lodge the phone there.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

No idea why you volunteered to drive back to Fort Worth to correct these people's mistake. Drop off at a police station and forget it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Yeah, Uber has replied with that bolded part before when I report lost items.
> I did look after all had left. I stopped to get coffee right after all 4 PAX had been dropped off for the 40 mile trip home. But the iPhone had lodged itself between the two seat cushions that it wasn't visible easily even with the light at the gas station.
> I do check my vehicle after each PAX for items and damage so I can always report it, but this time, I don't know how Drunk Lady #3 managed to lodge the phone there.


That's more than I do... I'm lucky if I remember to glance over my shoulder at the back seat.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I ask every passenger, be it UberX or in the taxi "Do you have everything?". If they say "yes", then anything that they leave behind is on them. If they call me, and I am nearby, well, I guess that they must be living right.

If no offer of compensation or a tip is forthcoming......"Telephone? WHAT telephone? I ain't seen no telephone. Nope, sorry, not here. No, I will not drive twenty miles so that you can search my car. As unreasonable as Uber is about all of this, even Uber is not THAT unreasonable. What part of this escapes you? The 'There', the 'is', the 'no' the 'telephone' the 'in' the 'my' or the 'car'? or is it the result that you get when you put all of the above together that escapes you?"


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-10-for-lost-item.15588/
> 
> Good thread on the topic of lost items.
> Uber''s position is "You're Car, Your Fare, Your Problem"
> ...


**** uber and their ****ing pax.. leave shit in my car... come get it.. you can chase my ass around town.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree that no one should lose money trying to return something, but I don't understand the anger, the swearing, the ... is this really that big of an issue for a lot of you? I mean, it's not like someone left a pile of dog sh*t on your back seat. ??? Excluding the bag of weed a couple of weeks ago, I think I've only had 2 people ever leave anything in my car. Returning the items wasn't a big deal - and I got a generous tip for one of them. If I didn't feel like driving I wouldn't have sweated over it. The rider can contact me and make whatever arrangements they want... including paying me drive it to them. What is the big deal? Why is this such a hot-button issue?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I ask every passenger, be it UberX or in the taxi "Do you have everything?". If they say "yes", then anything that they leave behind is on them. If they call me, and I am nearby, well, I guess that they must be living right.


Same here... asking that question is a habit... takes time to get used to doing every time... I'm almost there.


> As unreasonable as Uber is about all of this, even Uber is not THAT unreasonable.


Exactly... Uber's attitude is: '_not our problem_'.
And it's not my problem either.

But that being said, I don't mind going a 'little' out of my way.
I'd want someone to do that for me... or my kids, or my mother... ya know?
But that's just me.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Next time this happens, tell PAX you live 2 hours away from their location and to meet you half way. Then meet them down the street from your house at 7/11.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Next time this happens, tell PAX you live 2 hours away from their location and to meet you half way. Then meet them down the street from your house at 7/11.


How much should a person charge for the return in that scenario? I like the way you think, by the way.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I agree that no one should lose money trying to return something, but I don't understand the anger, the swearing, the ... is this really that big of an issue for a lot of you? I mean, it's not like someone left a pile of dog sh*t on your back seat. ??? Excluding the bag of weed a couple of weeks ago, I think I've only had 2 people ever leave anything in my car. Returning the items wasn't a big deal - and I got a generous tip for one of them. If I didn't feel like driving I wouldn't have sweated over it. The rider can contact me and make whatever arrangements they want... including paying me drive it to them. What is the big deal? Why is this such a hot-button issue?


I was trying to make a point. Expecting me to cover the costs of someone else's mistake (and that is what it is. leave something behind in my car is the pax's mistake, not mine) is not good business on my end. Thus far no one has left anything in my car of value, and I honestly wish they would take the trash they stuff in my cup holders, seat pockets and the cracks of my seats with them. They never seem to get their trash in the small trash bag I have in plain sight. It's not hard to sour on Uber, they make it VERY easy to do so with their ridiculous rules and requirements.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Same here... asking that question is a habit... takes time to get used to doing every time...
> 
> I don't mind going a 'little' out of my way.


Yup, it is an old cab habit.

Going "a little" out of the way is one thing. I can bring it to you on my way home, if it is not too far out of my way. I can wait at the Seven/Eleven on Twelfth Street or Providence Hospital Main for a few minutes; fine. I will not, however, drive eleven miles into the Virginia or Maryland suburbs in the middle of rush hour, for free, to bring back to you your precious umberella or five dollar sunglasses that you bought from a street vendor---or your Cricket telephone, for that matter.

Here, at least, we do have an Uber Office. Parking can be a bit difficult, there. I wonder if Uber gives a receipt for turning in a lost article? If it is an Uber Taxi user who leaves the article, I do have the option of turning it in to the D.C. Taxicab Commission. In fact, the law does require that I do that. More then one Chairman has stated that he considers it acceptable to bring back the article, and, even charge a reasonable amount. The basic line has been: charge eight dollars to go from Downtown to Capitol Hill--allright. Charge sixty dollars to go from Dulles Airport to Georgetown-*WRONG!* The Taxicab Commission will give a receipt to the driver who turns in a lost article. My understanding is that they accept lost and found only from D.C. licenced taxicabs or D.C. licenced limousines, but I never have asked about that.

People have expected the free return of lost and found items long before Uber was around. After waiting time, that has to be one of the most argued points from passengers. As a Company Official, I dealt with it all the time. The general rule was that the person who lost the aritcle wanted to hear one thing, and one thing *ONLY:* not only is my driver around the corner with the customer's lost article, but my driver is going to pay the customer for the "privilege" of returning the lost article.

It is a "hot button" issue because Uber and the customer expect you to spend your time to rectify the customer's mistake without compensation. Uber's time is worth something. The customer's time is worth something. What makes Uber and the customer think that my time is not worth anything? To show how deep that goes, we have a driver on this forum, who both drove Uber and hacked who told me that if I had tried the "my time is worth something" argument on him, as a customer, he would tell me to "shove it". If a passenger tells me to "shove it", why am I wrong in giving his own nonsense back to him?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> How much should a person charge for the return in that scenario? I like the way you think, by the way.


Tell them you'll need $20 for fuel.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yup, it is an old cab habit.
> 
> Going "a little" out of the way is one thing. I can bring it to you on my way home, if it is not too far out of my way. I can wait at the Seven/Eleven on Twelfth Street or Providence Hospital Main for a few minutes; fine. I will not, however, drive eleven miles into the Virginia or Maryland suburbs in the middle of rush hour, for free, to bring back to you your precious umberella or five dollar sunglasses that you bought from a street vendor---or your Cricket telephone, for that matter.
> 
> ...


Good stuff as always...
BUT (hehe, as always...)
I don't read what you do from Uber's policy. Nowhere does it say: "...Uber and the customer expect you to spend your time to rectify the customer's mistake without compensation". Uber says 'not our problem' and leaves up to their 'partner' (and independent contractor) to work it out with the customer. Charge, don't charge, deliver it, mail it or drop it off someplace... it's up to the parties involved.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Tell them you'll need $20 for fuel.


Well played.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> It's not hard to sour on Uber, they make it VERY easy to do so with their ridiculous rules and requirements.


Punishing a rider for Uber's "ridiculous rules and requirements"
is exactly the same as
a rider punishing a driver (with a low rating) for Uber's "ridiculous rules and requirements".

In my opinion (which is just that - 1 person's opinion),
Uber's policy on lost item returns *should be* similar to their policy on 'cleaning fees' and damage:
If the return of the item isn't a big deal - just do it
- but if the cost to the driver is significant (as in the case of the 40 miles in the OPs situation)
then Uber should charge the pax and reimburse the driver appropriately.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> what phone? you didnt see a phone...
> 
> why waste your time.. give it to the office, the cops, or... what phone?


Yep. He/she probably would have been doing both Uber drivers and those girls a favor by taking the phone and selling it on EBay 

I noticed one of my first riders left $20 in the backseat. I knew where he lived since I had just dropped him off, so I returned it directly. He was very grateful and I felt satisfied returning it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't read what you do from Uber's policy. Nowhere does it say: "...Uber and the customer expect you to spend your time to rectify the customer's mistake without compensation". Uber says 'not our problem' and leaves up to their 'partner' (and independent contractor) to work it out with the customer. Charge, don't charge, deliver it, mail it or drop it off someplace... it's up to the parties involved.


Uber's policy is free return of lost and found. The CSRs on this forum have stated that Uber expects you either to return the item without charge to the customer or drop it off at the Uber Office, if there is one in your community. The CSRs on this forum have stated that charging a customer to return a lost and found will result in de-activation.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> So guess who had to drive back the 45 miles back to Suburbia?


If it were me...it definately would have been passenger. You leave it...you come get it!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber's policy is free return of lost and found. The CSRs on this forum have stated that Uber expects you either to return the item without charge to the customer or drop it off at the Uber Office, if there is one in your community. The CSRs on this forum have stated that charging a customer to return a lost and found will result in de-activation.


And that is why I have never found anything of value in my car. Its bad enough I tote them around at slightly above break even prices. I am not going backwards eating the expense of returning anything to anyone if they forgot it in my car. I normally look in the back seat when they get out but sometimes things are missed.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I made the mistake once of driving 10-15 miles to return a purse to some drunk suburban girl. On top of that, I paid $1 toll to get to her. She gave me NOTHING in return and also wanted me to drive her to the bar without requesting a ride (of course I refused and kicked her out). Ugh, next time - I'm just gonna tell them to come to me. Their mistake, THEY make the effort to retrieve the lost item.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

What purse? I have had a pax or two in my car aince you're ride. I have no clue where it went.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

1. Phone goes to local phone store. 
2. Purses and wallets go to nearest cop station.
3. Everything else goes in to trash.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber's policy is free return of lost and found. The CSRs on this forum have stated that Uber expects you either to return the item without charge to the customer or drop it off at the Uber Office, if there is one in your community. The CSRs on this forum have stated that charging a customer to return a lost and found will result in de-activation.


Nowhere does Uber say that you have to go out of your way or incur any big expense to return a lost item. 
And Uber wouldn't dare deactivate an independent contractor for charging that IC's customer (by definition in the partner agreement) for a service not offered by Uber - because that would blow their 'IC-Not-An-Employee' argument out of court.

CSRs & Uber marketing are trained to use language which IMPLIES things that threaten and intimidate drivers. You know that!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> 1. Phone goes to local phone store.
> 2. Purses and wallets go to nearest cop station.
> 3. Everything else goes in to trash.


Not bad.
Not for me, but not a bad set of "rules of thumb".
I'm nuts... unless a pax was an ass, I just don't have a problem finding a way to get personal property back to them. 
Over a few days of driving, I'm in or near every neighborhood in my city anyway.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not bad.
> Not for me, but not a bad set of "rules of thumb".
> I'm nuts... unless a pax was an ass, I just don't have a problem finding a way to get personal property back to them. Over a few days of driving, I'm in or near every neighborhood in my city anyway.


Im a nice guy, but i have a limit.

Found sunglasses in the back seat after dropping off PAX. He already walked in to the apartment, so i placed them on his car under windshield wipers. Only lost 2min of my time.

Stinky weed PAX left his iphone a night before in my car. He called me next day and offered me $15 to meet him. 
**** no! Im not driving through DC traffic on Friday evening.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nowhere does Uber say that you have to go out of your way or incur any big expense to return a lost item.
> 
> And Uber wouldn't dare deactivate an independent contractor for charging that IC's customer (by definition in the partner agreement) for a service not offered by Uber - because that would blow their 'IC-Not-An-Employee' argument out of court.
> 
> CSRs & Uber marketing are trained to use language which IMPLIES things that threaten and intimidate drivers. You know that!


No, Uber does not state that you must "incur huge expenses......" but it does state that free return of lost and found is its policy.

That is all "good and well", but, remember, ignoring the law is part of Uber's business model. Uber considers itself above the law, an exception to the law or considers that the law does not apply to it. Sometimes, it will takethe bother to do a legal dance, sometimes it does not bother even with that. "Disruptive business model", remember?

Uber CSRs do not imply it, they come out and state that you will be de-activated if you charge a customer to return lost and found.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> What purse? I have had a pax or two in my car aince you're ride. I have no clue where it went.


Exactly.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber's policy is free return of lost and found. The CSRs on this forum have stated that Uber expects you either to return the item without charge to the customer or drop it off at the Uber Office, if there is one in your community. The CSRs on this forum have stated that charging a customer to return a lost and found will result in de-activation.


See, but this is a policy conflict for me. Uber may have a policy of returning items for free and eating the costs associated. But I have a personal policy of not dong anything for free. So, whose policy takes precedence? Mine, of course. Why? Because I'm an IC and I determine what policies and protocols I will use to operate my business. Risk of deactivation? First of all, not likely. Second of all, not likely. I have a 4.94 rating. I'm not too worried about getting deactivated. And even if I did get deactivated, so what?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^I have seen drivers with higher ratings de-activated for less. The key statement in your post is "so what?". I have been in similar situations with "regular jobs": I did not care if I was fired, laid off, had my hours cut or whatever. Just as not everyone was in my situation then, not everyone is in yours, now.

I do not disagree with your principles. I resent anyone's being free with my money, especially Uber. My time is money. If Uber is being free with my time, it is being free with my money. I resent it. Uber's view is "do not like it? BUH-bye."
Thus, I can deal with the policy or go somewhere else--my choice. There is the possibility of doing it your way: charge the customer, be aware of the consequences, when the consequences come, I knew the possibility, so , so what?

I do find it difficult to quarrel with anyone who is not unwilling to do the time when he knows he dun' did the crime. Do keep in mind, though, that not everyone is willing to do the time, whether he dun' did the crime, or no.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^I have seen drivers with higher ratings de-activated for less. The key statement in your post is "so what?". I have been in similar situations with "regular jobs": I did not care if I was fired, laid off, had my hours cut or whatever. Just as not everyone was in my situation then, not everyone is in yours, now.
> 
> I do not disagree with your principles. I resent anyone's being free with my money, especially Uber. My time is money. If Uber is being free with my time, it is being free with my money. I resent it. Uber's view is "do not like it? BUH-bye."
> Thus, I can deal with the policy or go somewhere else--my choice. There is the possibility of doing it your way: charge the customer, be aware of the consequences, when the consequences come, I knew the possibility, so , so what?
> ...


But as IC's, we have to live by ABC. A huge component of being profitable and successful while driving U/L is knowing how, when, and where to game the system. If a driver follows all the rules set forth, he likely will not clear much if any profit. But as IC's, we have to be creative and make sure we ABC for every minute we're on the clock behind the wheel.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, Uber does not state that you must "incur huge expenses......" but it does state that free return of lost and found is its policy.


Where?


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, Uber does not state that you must "incur huge expenses......" but it does state that free return of lost and found is its policy.
> 
> That is all "good and well", but, remember, ignoring the law is part of Uber's business model. Uber considers itself above the law, an exception to the law or considers that the law does not apply to it. Sometimes, it will takethe bother to do a legal dance, sometimes it does not bother even with that. "Disruptive business model", remember?
> 
> Uber CSRs do not imply it, they come out and state that you will be de-activated if you charge a customer to return lost and found.


I do not feel that Uber considers itself above the law. Rather, the law does not consistently and clearly accommodate what Uber's business model is trying to do. Its not Uber's fault that it introduced a popular way to obtain rides that challenges taxis and local govt regulation..... They did/are doing the right thing, moving forward and challenging the status quo. The alternative would be to do nothing and request permission from local regulators? nah, thats no fun is it?

Moreover I do not feel the PURPOSE of Uber is to "DISRUPT". The purpose is to introduce a new business model for transportation and make a go of it, offering improved value for riders over existing taxis.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uberest said:


> I do not feel that Uber considers itself above the law. Rather, the law does not consistently and clearly accommodate what Uber's business model is trying to do. Its not Uber's fault that it introduced a popular way to obtain rides that challenges taxis and local govt regulation..... They did/are doing the right thing, moving forward and challenging the status quo. The alternative would be to do nothing and request permission from local regulators? nah, thats no fun is it?
> 
> Moreover I do not feel the PURPOSE of Uber is to "DISRUPT". The purpose is to introduce a new business model for transportation and make a go of it, offering improved value for riders over existing taxis.


While what you say is for the most part true, you omitted the fact that riding Uber is simply not as safe - from an insurance perspective = as riding in a cab. It's no secret that the vast majority of U/L drivers are driving around with virtually no insurance. Yes, Uber says the drivers are covered, but they're really not. Uber is covered, but not the drivers. So, it's important to to understand all facets of the business model, even the less savory ones.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> While what you say is for the most part true, you omitted the fact that riding Uber is simply not as safe - from an insurance perspective = as riding in a cab. It's no secret that the vast majority of U/L drivers are driving around with virtually no insurance. Yes, Uber says the drivers are covered, but they're really not. Uber is covered, but not the drivers. So, it's important to to understand all facets of the business model, even the less savory ones.


That insurance bit is only true for drivers. (and it IS important... I think most driver's don't realize they are doing ride-share with only liability coverage for others - not themselves) BUT... passengers/riders ARE covered by Uber's insurance while on a trip.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberest said:


> I do not feel that Uber considers itself above the law. Rather, the law does not consistently and clearly accommodate what Uber's business model is trying to do. Its not Uber's fault that it introduced a popular way to obtain rides that challenges taxis and local govt regulation..... They did/are doing the right thing, moving forward and challenging the status quo. The alternative would be to do nothing and request permission from local regulators? nah, thats no fun is it?
> 
> Moreover I do not feel the PURPOSE of Uber is to "DISRUPT". The purpose is to introduce a new business model for transportation and make a go of it, offering improved value for riders over existing taxis.


hehe... I think what you just posted is the definition of 'disruption' in the marketplace.

Also, I agree with you that for Uber it was either just do it and let the regulations and laws catch up, or death by a thousand needles of legal negotiations. I'm not saying I agree with Uber's decision - but I do understand it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> It was 2:00 AM, just dropped off a really tipsy guy in a suburb of Fort Worth. I am contending logging off, since I do live in Dallas over 40 miles away and at this rate, I could end up anywhere. I pump gas ($2.09/gal! I can't pass this up!) and forgot to log out so I get a ping back to the bar where I picked up Mr. Tipsy.
> 
> First issue, the requestor is not outside. I wait my routine 0:04:30 before calling, it's a lady, says she can't see me (I'm the only car with my headlights off flashing my 4-ways; seriously?!) I again calmly explain what my car looks like, flash the high beams, and she goes back in the place, and brings out three more ladies. Oh. God. Why?
> 
> ...


And to think I turned down a ping to downtown Fort Worth around that time while driving from Arlington to DFW.... whew! dodged that bullet.. 
I knew the college kids were back and had my share of fun with them BEFORE they got drunk, the day prior...
*sigh* and of course that means the SMU kids are back... had a ping back to SMU Blvd (probably the Barley House - it said 13 minutes away) while sitting at Love Field last night... oh hell no.

Btw, she DID tip you... a french fry that you declined. 
I completely agree about the _"promise to tip / rate you 5 star"_ deal... drunks / college students all say this and we all know it isn't true.
_"But hey, have a free $1 meal on us as a tip" (because I am paying with Daddy's credit card)_..


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> She decides to get dropped off first. I'm stuck in the car now with the three others and have to curbside drop them off. After an agonizing 20 minutes of acting like SuperShuttle (remember, they're drunk and their sense of direction in this subdivision with multiple cul-de-sacs, dead ends, and streets that loop back to the main road, it was hell).


I probably would have said to her, _"What?! you are gonna leave me with them?"_ _*With a look of fear in my eyes*_
After she laughs it off, I'd say,_"Seriously... watch the news tomorrow.. as they report some Uber driver was found barely alive handcuffed to a railing in some alleyway with makeup art all over his face and chest. You can't leave me alone with them..."_

I want the sober ones in my car. At the very least as a precaution and witness.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

So let me get this right....first she Clown Car You, and you didn't cancel. Then she promised you a Tip and proceeded to push the fry and finger into your mouth and you backed away....if you think about it she was trying to Tip you but you back off, Instead of embracing. I see every situation pointing straight to the driver.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> she goes back in the place, and brings out three more ladies...
> The whole way, they are the proverbial annoying drunks (minus the requestor, who is in the front seat mothering the three ladies in the back and apologizing)
> The requestor/front rider sticks a fry in my mouth; I politely decline and back away and just pretend to extra focus on the road.





AJUber said:


> So let me get this right....first she Clown Car You, and you didn't cancel.


They didn't clown car him. It was 4 passengers, lest he was only driving a 2 seater (which is clearly not Uber approved)...
So why would he cancel? Sure, if he felt they were too drunk they might puke, etc... then sure. Cancel... but they didn't try to fit 5 in 4 seats, etc.



AJUber said:


> Then she promised you a Tip and proceeded to push the fry and finger into your mouth and you backed away....if you think about it she was trying to Tip you but you back off, Instead of embracing. I see every situation pointing straight to the driver.


That's right... embrace that fry...
You should touch base with Emp9 https://uberpeople.net/threads/she-touched-my-shoulder.33302 ; he could probably help you with documenting your Uber driver fantasies...
Let us all know when the "_Late Night Confessions of an Uber Driver_" story comes out.
When you get the movie rights, make sure they cast you as the driver, not someone else. We want the realism. No 6-month pre-movie workout regime with the Rock either... stay as you are. 
In fact, forget the movie, go for Reality TV... demonstrate your prowess in the raw.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

poopy said:


> ALWAYS contact Uber, reference an item left behind, because their policy is you return it for free, and if you don't, you can be deactivated.
> So it's in your best interest to make sure that Uber documents that you DO have that item.
> 
> Wait. What..?


^^^
Ask Uber this...
When you're returning an item "for free" as per the Uber policy, and you get t-boned in traffic while driving there, whose insurance takes care of it? 
Are you on the Uber clock or on yours... and if yours, why should you be if they are dangling the old deactivation sword over your head? 
At that point you are an EMPLOYEE and not an IC.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ask Uber this...
> When you're returning an item "for free" as per the Uber policy, and you get t-boned in traffic while driving there, whose insurance takes care of it?
> Are you on the Uber clock or on yours... and if yours, why should you be if they are dangling the old deactivation sword over your head?
> At that point you are an EMPLOYEE and not an IC.


Boom.. there it is.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

poopy said:


> Oh they tipped... check seat cushions with high powered optical device for movement.


ugh.. mental picture...

need a laser scanning auto-sterilization system for the car after each pax... hell, maybe even scan them as they sit there too... just in case.
_"oops.. sorry... you didn't need that hair did you?"_


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Well played.


A humans mind is a fiddle, you have the power which notes you play.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ask Uber this...
> When you're returning an item "for free" as per the Uber policy, and you get t-boned in traffic while driving there, whose insurance takes care of it?
> Are you on the Uber clock or on yours... and if yours, why should you be if they are dangling the old deactivation sword over your head?
> At that point you are an EMPLOYEE and not an IC.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

AJUber said:


> So let me get this right....first she Clown Car You, and you didn't cancel. Then she promised you a Tip and proceeded to push the fry and finger into your mouth and you backed away....if you think about it she was trying to Tip you but you back off, Instead of embracing. I see every situation pointing straight to the driver.


Yeah, fries in my face are far from the tip necessary to make up for the meager $12 or so bucks I made off that fare after the UberGods' cut.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

your right about PAX saying they will take care of you and than getting no tip at all


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> During the Dallas EXXXOTICA, I did give a ride to three adult actresses who were in town. It was rather cool! They were nice! They didn't tip, though.


Not even a sex tip?


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

One guy left some bag underneath my seat.
They (him, girlfriend) call next day about bag. I told them 4 options.
1. Drop at uber office and pick that up
2. When ill be somewhere around your place
3. Request drive from place where i live (about 30£ journey)
4. Come to my place and get it. (Train 30 mins from hes place)
He told me "im at work at the moment just 25min from your place Chiswick ill give you 30£ tip if u bring me the bag'
I was like ok why not. I arrived and he gave me 35£.
He apologise for the problem and he thank me milion times.
I told him only 'Jesus u do not look like the guy i picked up yesterday" he was so sober.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Not even a sex tip?


lol no, but the chat was enjoyable.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> It was 2:00 AM, just dropped off a really tipsy guy in a suburb of Fort Worth. I am contending logging off, since I do live in Dallas over 40 miles away and at this rate, I could end up anywhere. I pump gas ($2.09/gal! I can't pass this up!) and forgot to log out so I get a ping back to the bar where I picked up Mr. Tipsy.
> 
> First issue, the requestor is not outside. I wait my routine 0:04:30 before calling, it's a lady, says she can't see me (I'm the only car with my headlights off flashing my 4-ways; seriously?!) I again calmly explain what my car looks like, flash the high beams, and she goes back in the place, and brings out three more ladies. Oh. God. Why?
> 
> ...


Nothin


UberMeansSuper said:


> It was 2:00 AM, just dropped off a really tipsy guy in a suburb of Fort Worth. I am contending logging off, since I do live in Dallas over 40 miles away and at this rate, I could end up anywhere. I pump gas ($2.09/gal! I can't pass this up!) and forgot to log out so I get a ping back to the bar where I picked up Mr. Tipsy.
> 
> First issue, the requestor is not outside. I wait my routine 0:04:30 before calling, it's a lady, says she can't see me (I'm the only car with my headlights off flashing my 4-ways; seriously?!) I again calmly explain what my car looks like, flash the high beams, and she goes back in the place, and brings out three more ladies. Oh. God. Why?
> 
> ...


Never good news from drinks always problems !!!!
Puke , Rude , smell , forgetting items , low rating 
The wrost they try to frame you with some crazy Sh$t .No Ubar you will be fine.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Nothin
> 
> Never good news from drinks always problems !!!!
> Puke , Rude , smell , forgetting items , low rating
> The wrost they try to frame you with some crazy Sh$t .No Ubar you will be fine.


Not exactly sure what you're saying,
but the double quote got me a little hot.


----------



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

Heh.I didn't read all four pages, Forgive me if this was already suggested, but I wouldn't have ended the ride for at least 5 more miles after the last drop off. You were promised a tip. She stiffed you, then got out and left you with her drunk friends. As for the phone? Drop it at the bar you picked them up at if it is near where you live. Who's gonna know where the dumb drunk ***** lost it.


----------

